# Fluval...saw this at Petsmart



## cldarnell (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi...

Not sure if it's in all stores, but our local Petsmart has Fluval 205 Canister filters on sale for $89! (Regularly $179 in store)

If you have been thinking of going to a canister filter or need a second one, this is a good deal!

Take care...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're lucky, you can get a 305 on Ebay for about $100. That's what I did


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea thats a pretty good to a regular price. For the more expensive buys, online is usually a better deal than the stores. Its not bad though.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Not a bad deal, although fluval canisters work great, they can be a pain, and I've had problems with the plastic impellers/shafts breaking apart on multiple filters. I LOVE Rena XP canister filters, my favorite by far.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mine has the fluval 305 for $120. again not bad for "in store", lower than $150 at Petsolutions.com. Seems a short-term sale in on.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Fluvals are defiantly a good choice by the way. My first canisters were eheims and marinelands, and at this point pretty much switched them all out for the Fluval (older ones 04's too) 05 and or G series and defiantly so far not looking back.


----------

